# First Worldmark stay - not what I expected



## marmite (Mar 20, 2022)

My first Worldmark stay is courtesy of a TUG friend who let me book a cash rate on her account with a guest certificate (I am waiting on my own contract to close).  I picked up a single night reservation at the Victoria (Canada) location in a Queen Penthouse at the last minute.  They only had the one night available, or I would have booked more.  You only see a place with fresh eyes the first time, so I thought I'd share a few of my thoughts.

In a nutshell, I underestimated Worldmark.  I bought to get access to only a few west coast locations and had expected a 3.5 star unit at best, but wanted the space and comfort that timeshares can deliver over a hotel.  The bedrooms had very comfortable Queen beds, with good quality sheets and excellent robes.  Seeing the robes actually stunned me, as I couldn't even get a robe at the Marriott in Maui my last trip -- yet the WM unit I was in had four robes (two in each bedroom closet). 

The interior design art/fabric/lighting is perhaps not to the level of a Marriott, but everything was really fresh and new looking, and super-clean.

Bathrooms had the tub-shower combo, but the tile was contemporary and in great condition. Countertops were stone in the bathrooms and kitchen, which was where they could have skimped cost-wise but didn't.  I was half expecting an unknown brand for the shampoo/conditioner so was surprised they had Paul Mitchell products which were excellent.  A decent sized bar of soap too, so no complaints there.  

I didn't cook in the galley-style kitchen, but went through everything to check what was there.  Pots & pans looked brand new as did the dishes and glasses.  I was especially surprised to see such a cute caddy holding the complimentary spice packs.  I have never had that in a TS unit before (beyond the salt & pepper).  With such a great bonus of the included spices, I was a bit underwhelmed by the Folgers coffee supplied in the room as there are so many local roasters they could have teamed up with that supply to other hotels in the area. Usually I bring my own coffee on longer stays, so this certainly isn't a big deal (and the Folgers wasn't even half bad).

I obviously didn't do my homework, because I was really surprised by what was on the balcony.  For one, a BBQ.  I am so used to having to go to a shared area at a Marriott or Westin to use the grills.  And secondly, a hot tub all ready to go.  Tucked behind a wall of privacy glass on one side, but still plenty of ability to look out at the gorgeous harbour from the tub.  

Parking was easy (and free which I am just not used to in Victoria), and check in was efficient and polite.  Even though during this stay I wasn't an owner, I was assigned one of the best penthouses on the 5th floor, right at the very end on the waterfront.  The balcony wrapped right around, so we had amazing water views from all sides.  Even though there are some higher floors in this building, they are set back from the water and are not over top of the penthouses on the 5th floor.  I would definitely ask for 5108 again in a heartbeat.  I stay in this same wonderful neighbourhood every trip to Victoria, and am usually 3 buildings down for 3 times the price.  As others have mentioned, this is smack across the street from the excellent Il Covo restaurant and is really a great walking neighbourhood.

When my contract has closed, I will definitely plan well ahead to book a week next year.  Even the little contact we had with the front desk staff was excellent, not only during check in but they also followed up with a phone call to the room to check on us, and later to my cell when they let me know I had left something behind.

Overall, just a really positive experience. They definitely do some things differently than the other brands and I'm so glad they are.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 20, 2022)

Only the Penthouse Units at Victoria have the Hot Tubs. While many WM resorts have Gas Barbecues on the Lanai many do not.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 21, 2022)

I love our Worldmarks. The Victoria WM is very nice. The one night stays with bonus time are one of the best perks to owning WM, imo.

Bill


----------



## Hobokie (Mar 21, 2022)

I’m newish to WM (and timeshares) but have stayed at WM Windsor, WM Angels Camp, WM Marina Dunes and WM Bass Lake. All were lovely and I would rebook any/all of these and would feel very comfortable recommending all of these to friends and family! I’m glad you had a good experience!


----------



## Greg G (Mar 21, 2022)

marmite
Yes, that Victoria WM is nice.  Have stayed there twice , 1week each time.  That is such a great location.  Did you get to see the planes landing in the water?  Always love watching that.


----------



## HudsHut (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm glad you enjoyed it. We do love our WorldMark resorts.


----------



## marmite (Mar 21, 2022)

Greg G said:


> marmite
> Yes, that Victoria WM is nice.  Have stayed there twice , 1week each time.  That is such a great location.  Did you get to see the planes landing in the water?  Always love watching that.


I sure did.  Harbour Air runs the sea planes from Vancouver to Victoria, it would be a nice way to get there if you don't need your car. Such a busy part of the harbour with the float planes landing, large WA state ferries, tiny commuter harbour ferries and boats of all kinds.  Saw some otters popping on to the pier to eat as well as gulls and loons in the harbour.


----------



## marmite (Mar 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I love our Worldmarks. The Victoria WM is very nice. The one night stays with bonus time are one of the best perks to owning WM, imo.
> 
> Bill


I think I will get a lot of use out of Bonus Time and Inventory Specials.  I love the single night stays too.


----------



## Great3 (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  By the title, I was bracing myself to read a negative review, and was thinking, oh no, you just got a WorldMark membership contract.  But to my delight, I am glad you loved your first WorldMark experience, and know you will make good use out of it!  May you and your family have many more cherish WorldMark stays and create many fond memories!!!

Great3


----------



## marmite (Mar 22, 2022)

Great3 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  By the title, I was bracing myself to read a negative review, and was thinking, oh no, you just got a WorldMark membership contract.  But to my delight, I am glad you loved your first WorldMark experience, and know you will make good use out of it!  May you and your family have many more cherish WorldMark stays and create many fond memories!!!
> 
> Great3



That's funny.  I guess I did a clickbait title!  Yes, it was really good trip. I didn't write about it here, but I also had an excellent experience with customer service saving the day.  I'm really impressed -- yes, I have read all the negatives and have experienced lots of website issues, but I'm still very happy overall and think this will be a great compliment to how we travel.  Thanks @Great3 !


----------

